# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Essentiele olie voor uw haar - Artikel

## Agnes574

Wat kan essentiële olie voor uw haar doen?

Droog, vet, dof en beschadigd haar, schilfertjes of haar dat uitvalt, essentiële olie kan helpen om uw haar gezonder te maken. 
Maar hoe moet je dat doen en welke olie moet je gebruiken? 

Welke essentiële oliën worden aanbevolen? 

-Voor gezond haar worden heel wat essentiële oliën aangeraden. Aan u de keuze.

-Droog haar: essentiële olie van sandelhout, salie, lavendel, geranium, rozemarijn of ylang-ylang.

-Vet haar: rozemarijn, jeneverbes, salie, theeboom, pompelmoes, cipres, ceder, lemongras, petit grain, citroen, basilicum of lavendel. 

-Schilfertjes: theeboom, sandelhout, bergamot, lavendel, rozemarijn, petit grain, ceder, salie of patchoeli.

-Haaruitval: rozemarijn, citroen, jenever, geranium of gember. 

-Dof of beschadigd haar: ylang-ylang, salie, kamille, lemongras, lavendel, sandelhout, geranium, citroen of rozemarijn. 


Hoe moet je essentiële olie gebruiken? 

-In de vorm van shampoo 
Gebruik regelmatig een shampoo (zacht en neutraal) waar u een paar druppeltjes essentiële olie aan toevoegt (10 à 20 druppeltjes essentiële olie in 10 cl shampoo = een verdunning van 1%). 

-Als massageolie
Voordat u uw haar wast, kunt u uw hoofdhuid zachtjes inwrijven en masseren met de volgende bereiding: verdun essentiële olie met een basisolie (druivenpitolie, zachte amandelolie, olijfolie van eerste koude persing, enz.) met een verhouding van een druppel essentiële olie per soeplepel basisolie. 

-Als maker
Net zoals voor massageolie verdunt u essentiële olie met een basisolie (1 druppeltje essentiële olie en een soeplepel basisolie). Het beste is om de bereiding een dag op voorhand te maken. s Avonds doet u wat van het mengsel in uw handpalm en brengt u het zorgvuldig aan op uw hoofdhuid en uw haar. Laat de hele nacht inwerken en was uw haar s morgens met een shampoo. 
U kunt ook een paar pure druppeltjes essentiële olie in verschillende keren met uw vingertoppen aanbrengen, op voorwaarde dat u het niet te vaak doet. 



25/03/2008 
Isabelle Eustache, gezondheidsjournaliste 
(bron: e-gezondheid.be)

----------


## med

Al jaren gebruik ik de emoe olie met teatreeolie shampoo en conditioner van Bluespring, en sindsdien is mijn haar er stukken op vooruit gegaan. Zonder de conditioner is het een shampoo die je haar mooi en glansend maakt door de conditioner die anders is dan andere conditioners wordt het haar ook wat voller en de hoofdhuid rustiger. Deze shampoo is alleen verkrijgbaar via internet. Vroeger alleen in amerika maar sinds een paar jaar ook in nederland. de internetwinkel verstuurd het gratis naar adressen in Nederland en België. http://www.superbluestuff.nl/haarproducten/shampoo

----------


## sietske763

zou gewone babyolie van zwitsal ook helpen?
lijkt mij van wel, maar vraag het toch ff na

----------


## dotito

Hey Sietske,

Zou het niet direkt kunnen zeggen,maar ik denk van niet.In badolie zitten nl. andere bestanddelen dan in essentiele olie.

Wat ik wel zeker weet is;dat olijfolie heel heel goed voor je haar is.Wel een heel klein scheutje van gebruiken,even laten intrekken/wassen en is zo zacht als iets.

Do, :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ha do, gewoon olijfolie uit de supermarkt??
waar je ook mee vlees kan bakken??
alvast bedankt do

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Ja gewoon olijfolie,maar niet teveel he! :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

ha do,
super die tip van je!!!!!
smeer iedere avond alle haren in met olijfolie,
s,morgens ff wassen>super, laat er
soms iets inzitten, gevolg>heel gevoed uitziende haardos met iets glans van de olie, geeft wetlook effect, ben dan van mn pluizebol af

----------


## dotito

Goed middel he!toen ik klein was deed mijn moeder dat ook altijd bij mij.Mijn moeder is ook iemand die van plantaardige middeltjes houd.Vroeger deed ik dat ook vaak bij mijn dochter.Mijn dochter heeft nu dan ook heel mooi haar van de olie .En dat zeg ik niet voor te stoeffen. 
Vind ook supper hoor ,en kost bijna niets.

Do :Wink:

----------


## sietske763

@do, ik heb om mezelf te verwennen, echte italiaanse olijfolie gekocht, wel duurder natuurlijk maar ik vond dat ik wel wat verdiend had.....

----------


## sietske763

ps do
hoorde van een kennis dat lijnzaadolie nog beter is?????????????????

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Dat heb je zeker verdiend :Wink: 
Lijnzaadolie is daarvoor niet echt beter,heeft gewoon een andere werking.Lijnzaadolie voed het haar meer,en olijfolie geeft meer glans das het verschil.

Zeg sietske weet jij wat ik kan doen tegen een verbrande huid?Ben daar straks op mijn terras in slaap gevallen,en nu ziet dat een beetje rood.Is echt geen zicht hoor grrrr... :Mad: 
Normaal doe ik er aftersun op,maar heb niets meer in huis.

----------

